# My Pride & joy hYMER 494



## Mothman (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Just thought i would show you my baby

















Barrington B,


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks in lovely condition. Look after her and she will look after you.:have fun:
A good choice:have fun:


----------



## Mothman (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks ***** ive spent loads on her to get her up to my liking, i think the new decals do a good job too re done all the interia too,,


Barrington B,


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, lovely looking van mate...wheres the interior pictures then?


----------



## Mothman (Jul 29, 2011)

cheers mate, here you go, some interia pics took out the horrible material now easier to keep clean with twin 2year olds,
Carbon fibre on the dash to replace the walnut effect,, brown leather on the seats, just need 2single captain type front seats now,,,,,












From this






To this






plus loads more interian & exteria,,

Barrington B,


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 29, 2011)

THe next Vauxhall ad will have that model in a supporting role.


----------

